# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Can anyone recommend a fencing contractor? Melbourne Inner North

## OBBob

As above. Seeking fencer for paling or colourbond boundary fence. Cheers.

----------


## Optimus

Pm sent

----------


## OBBob

Thank you

----------


## joynz

Watts - pricey but efficient and a good product.

----------


## OBBob

> Watts - pricey but efficient and a good product.

  Oh ... missed this further response, thanks.

----------


## OBBob

Watts don't cover my area.  :Frown:

----------


## Optimus

Did u call tim?

----------


## OBBob

> Did u call tim?

  Yes, unfortunately he too does not service my area ... even after dropping your name.  :Smilie:

----------


## Optimus

Oh k i didn't realise.. sorry about that.. 
Would of thought dropping my name would of sealed the deal haha

----------


## joynz

What suburb are you in, OB Bob? 
I have also used Timbertop in the past year.  But they no longer service my area!

----------


## OBBob

Northcote area

----------


## OBBob

> ...  
> Would of thought dropping my name would of sealed the deal haha

  I was pretty disappointed.   :Biggrin:

----------


## Optimus

> I was pretty disappointed.

  Haha did he remember me? I restumped his house a few years ago then got him to do my 2 side fences

----------


## OBBob

> Haha did he remember me? I restumped his house a few years ago then got him to do my 2 side fences

  Come to think of it, he seemed really keen until I mentioned your name... then he started talking about just wanting to work local??      
Ha ha... kidding, he said he doesn't want to travel too far these days.

----------


## Optimus

Hahaha lazy bastard

----------


## jarod

Hello guys, not to hijack the thread but can you also PM me the contact details so I can check if they service Melbourne's western suburbs. Thanks!

----------

